# 38 ways to guess your babys gender



## Dragonfly

I found this and thought i would share. 

It's a boy if:

* You didn't experience morning sickness in early pregnancy *no*
* Your baby's heart rate is less than 140 beats per minute *no idea*
* You are carrying the extra weight out in front* not sure*
* Your belly looks like a basketball* yes*
* Your areola have darkened considerably *yes*
* You are carrying low *no*
* You are craving salty or sour foods *no*
* You are craving protein - meats and cheese *cheese yes*
* Your feet are colder than they were before pregnancy *no*
* The hair on your legs has grown faster during pregnancy* yes*
* Your hands are very dry *yes*
* Your pillow faces north when you sleep *yes*
* Dad-to-be is gaining weight too *yes*
* Pregnancy has you looking better than ever *no*
* Your urine is a bright yellow in colour *yes*
* Your nose is spreading *no*
* If you hang your wedding ring over your belly, it moves in circles d*ont have a wedding ring*
* You are having headaches* no*
* You add your age at the time of conception and the number for the month you conceived the number is even *no
*
It's a girl if:

* You had morning sickness early in pregnancy *yes*
* Your baby's heart rate is at least 140 beats per minute *dont know*
* You are carrying the weight in your hips and rear *yes*
* Your left breast is larger than your right breast* yes*
* Your hair gets red highlights *yes*
* You are carrying high* yes*
* Your belly looks like a watermelon *sort of*
* You crave sweets* no*
* You crave fruit *yes*
* You crave orange juice *yes*
* You don't look quite as good as normal during pregnancy *yes*
* You are moodier than usual during pregnancy *yes*
* Your face breaks out more than usual *yes*
* You refuse to eat the heel of a loaf of bread *yes*
* Your breasts have really blossomed! *yes*
* Your pillow faces south when you sleep *no*
* Your urine is a dull yellow in colour* yes*
* If you hang your wedding ring over your belly, it moves from side to side
* If you add your age at the time of conception and the number for the month you conceived the number is odd *yes*


ok i seem to have more yes;s for a girl but now i am worried as some where yes for the male to what if its both :O


----------



## beancounter

I'm frightened about the belly looking like a watermelon. I mean, I haven't noticed any pregnant women with green bellies with delicious insides, does that mean no girls this year??


----------



## jms895

Looks like its a boy for me then! x


----------



## Dragonfly

beancounter said:


> I'm frightened about the belly looking like a watermelon. I mean, I haven't noticed any pregnant women with green bellies with delicious insides, does that mean no girls this year??

HAHAHA! :rofl:

Worrying if it was also a basket ball made of leather :rofl:


----------



## enigma

Ok heres mine.

It's a boy if:

* You didn't experience morning sickness in early pregnancy no
* Your baby's heart rate is less than 140 beats per minute no idea
* You are carrying the extra weight out in front yes
* Your belly looks like a basketball no
* Your areola have darkened considerably yes
* You are carrying low yes
* You are craving salty or sour foods yes
* You are craving protein - meats and cheese yes
* Your feet are colder than they were before pregnancy no
* The hair on your legs has grown faster during pregnancy yes
* Your hands are very dry no
* Your pillow faces north when you sleep i dont know
* Dad-to-be is gaining weight too yes
* Pregnancy has you looking better than ever no
* Your urine is a bright yellow in colour yes
* Your nose is spreading no
* If you hang your wedding ring over your belly, it moves in circles no, i quivers
* You are having headaches yes
* You add your age at the time of conception and the number for the month you conceived the number is even no

It's a girl if:

* You had morning sickness early in pregnancy yes
* Your baby's heart rate is at least 140 beats per minute dont know
* You are carrying the weight in your hips and rear yes
* Your left breast is larger than your right breast no
* Your hair gets red highlights no
* You are carrying high yes
* Your belly looks like a watermelon yes
* You crave sweets no
* You crave fruit yes
* You crave orange juice no
* You don't look quite as good as normal during pregnancy yes
* You are moodier than usual during pregnancy no
* Your face breaks out more than usual no
* You refuse to eat the heel of a loaf of bread ive never eaten the crust
* Your breasts have really blossomed! yes
* Your pillow faces south when you sleep dont know
* Your urine is a dull yellow in colour no
* If you hang your wedding ring over your belly, it moves from side to side no, it quivers
* If you add your age at the time of conception and the number for the month you conceived the number is odd yes


----------



## mummymadness

Mine deffinatley a boy , But was curious to see how much was true for me :happydance: .


It's a boy if:

* You didn't experience morning sickness in early pregnancy = I didnt :)
* Your baby's heart rate is less than 140 beats per minute = Around 140 ish
* You are carrying the extra weight out in front = Not really carryinge xtra anywhere lol .
* Your belly looks like a basketball = Nope
* Your areola have darkened considerably = Not really
* You are carrying low = Iam told yes .
* You are craving salty or sour foods = Nope .
* You are craving protein - meats and cheese cheese = Kind of .
* Your feet are colder than they were before pregnancy = Allways have cold feet lol .
* The hair on your legs has grown faster during pregnancy = Yes
* Your hands are very dry = Yes
* Your pillow faces north when you sleep = God knows .
* Dad-to-be is gaining weight too = Lol Yep
* Pregnancy has you looking better than ever = NO .....
* Your urine is a bright yellow in colour = Kind of .
* Your nose is spreading = What !!!! .
* If you hang your wedding ring over your belly, it moves in circles dont have a wedding ring =Yes
* You are having headaches = Yes
* You add your age at the time of conception and the number for the month you conceived the number is even = Yes .

So all in all quiet allot of there i got ... Not bad . xx .


----------



## SwissMiss

Here's mine! I think Im having a boy, but this test is cool, we'll see...!

It's a boy if:

* You didn't experience morning sickness in early pregnancy - I did
* Your baby's heart rate is less than 140 beats per minute - not a clue...
* You are carrying the extra weight out in front - yup
* Your belly looks like a basketball - I havent really a bump yet so cant tell...
* Your areola have darkened considerably - YES! and huge!
* You are carrying low - see above... but tempted to say yes...
* You are craving salty or sour foods - yes!
* You are craving protein - meats and cheese - yuck not meat, but cheese for sure!!
* Your feet are colder than they were before pregnancy - hmm...no dont think so...
* The hair on your legs has grown faster during pregnancy - no! barely grows at all now!!!
* Your hands are very dry - no more than usual... 
* Your pillow faces north when you sleep - yup, but thats my mil's doing... 
* Dad-to-be is gaining weight too - nope
* Pregnancy has you looking better than ever - i look the same really... 
* Your urine is a bright yellow in colour - in the morning...
* Your nose is spreading - nope!
* If you hang your wedding ring over your belly, it moves in circles - I need string first!! :rofl:
* You are having headaches - massive ones!! :cry:
* You add your age at the time of conception and the number for the month you conceived the number is even - 29+6 = 35... nope

It's a girl if:

* You had morning sickness early in pregnancy - yup... loverly nausea 24hrs a day!! 
* Your baby's heart rate is at least 140 beats per minute - I dunno, I want a doppler :hissy:
* You are carrying the weight in your hips and rear - nope
* Your left breast is larger than your right breast - YES! How bizarre! But that is always the case, even non pg...
* Your hair gets red highlights - yeah a few I guess, but Ive dyed it dark, so hard to tell... it used to though... 
* You are carrying high - dont think so... 
* Your belly looks like a watermelon - see above - no bump yet :hissy:
* You crave sweets - Nope, def NOT before but its coming... :blush:
* You crave fruit - YES! Apples, nice sour ones :D
* You crave orange juice - not so much... multivit juice rather...
* You don't look quite as good as normal during pregnancy - the same, or more tired... 
* You are moodier than usual during pregnancy - ugh, YES, ask DH!! :blush:
* Your face breaks out more than usual - nope
* You refuse to eat the heel of a loaf of bread - yup! Never have though...
* Your breasts have really blossomed! - hmm... I think hubby would say yes, but Im still in all my old bras! just have nice cleavage now!! :shy:
* Your pillow faces south when you sleep - no...
* Your urine is a dull yellow in colour - no, either bright or clear-ish with all the water i drink...
* If you hang your wedding ring over your belly, it moves from side to side - still needa find that string!!!
* If you add your age at the time of conception and the number for the month you conceived the number is odd - 29+6= 35 :)

What the...?? Same number of yes' for both... GREEEEEAT!! oh well... bring on March to find out!! :D


----------



## Neecee

I tried this - it came out at about 50/50 for both.


----------



## Dragonfly

Looks like i am not meant to find out till the end.You would so know this is my kid as its awkward and going to put me through name choosing and head wreaking before its even born!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

I know I'm having a girl but I'll have a bash see what it says for me. :lol:

It's a boy if:

* You didn't experience morning sickness in early pregnancy - *Correct*
* Your baby's heart rate is less than 140 beats per minute - *No*
* You are carrying the extra weight out in front - *Yes*
* Your belly looks like a basketball - *No*
* Your areola have darkened considerably - *No*
* You are carrying low -*No*
* You are craving salty or sour foods - *No*
* You are craving protein - meats and cheese - *No*
* Your feet are colder than they were before pregnancy - *No*
* The hair on your legs has grown faster during pregnancy - *No*
* Your hands are very dry -*No*
* Your pillow faces north when you sleep - *No*
* Dad-to-be is gaining weight too - *No*
* Pregnancy has you looking better than ever - *No*
* Your urine is a bright yellow in colour - *No*
* Your nose is spreading - *No*
* If you hang your wedding ring over your belly, it moves in circles - *?*
* You are having headaches - *No*
* You add your age at the time of conception and the number for the month you conceived the number is even - *Yes*

It's a girl if:

* You had morning sickness early in pregnancy - *No*
* Your baby's heart rate is at least 140 beats per minute - *Yes*
* You are carrying the weight in your hips and rear - *No*
* Your left breast is larger than your right breast - *No*
* Your hair gets red highlights - *Yes*
* You are carrying high - *Not really*
* Your belly looks like a watermelon sort of - *No*
* You crave sweets - *Yes*
* You crave fruit - *No*
* You crave orange juice - *Yes*
* You don't look quite as good as normal during pregnancy - *Yes*
* You are moodier than usual during pregnancy - *Definately yes*
* Your face breaks out more than usual - *No*
* You refuse to eat the heel of a loaf of bread - *No*
* Your breasts have really blossomed! - *No*
* Your pillow faces south when you sleep - *No*
* Your urine is a dull yellow in colour - *Yes*
* If you hang your wedding ring over your belly, it moves from side to side - *?*
* If you add your age at the time of conception and the number for the month you conceived the number is odd - *No*

Well I got more yes's in the girlie quiz. :D


----------



## Blob

Ha ha i got nearly all yes in the girl and no in the boys but i feel soooooo sure that i'm having a boy!! We'll see soon i guess :happydance:


----------



## nataliecn

It's a boy if:

* You didn't experience morning sickness in early pregnancy : *no*
* Your baby's heart rate is less than 140 beats per minute : *not sure*
* You are carrying the extra weight out in front : *yes*
* Your belly looks like a basketball : *no*
* Your areola have darkened considerably : *no*
* You are carrying low : *yes*
* You are craving salty or sour foods : *yes*
* You are craving protein - meats and cheese : *no*
* Your feet are colder than they were before pregnancy : *yes*
* The hair on your legs has grown faster during pregnancy : *yes*
* Your hands are very dry : *no*
* Your pillow faces north when you sleep : *no*
* Dad-to-be is gaining weight too : *no*
* Pregnancy has you looking better than ever : *no*
* Your urine is a bright yellow in colour : *yes*
* Your nose is spreading : *no*
* If you hang your wedding ring over your belly, it moves in circles : not sure
* You are having headaches : *yes*
* You add your age at the time of conception and the number for the month you conceived the number is even : *no*

It's a girl if:

* You had morning sickness early in pregnancy : *yes*
* Your baby's heart rate is at least 140 beats per minute : *not sure*
* You are carrying the weight in your hips and rear : *no*
* Your left breast is larger than your right breast : *no*
* Your hair gets red highlights : *no*
* You are carrying high : *no*
* Your belly looks like a watermelon : *no*
* You crave sweets : *no*
* You crave fruit : *yes*
* You crave orange juice : *yes*
* You don't look quite as good as normal during pregnancy :* no*
* You are moodier than usual during pregnancy : *yes*
* Your face breaks out more than usual : *yes*
* You refuse to eat the heel of a loaf of bread : *no*
* Your breasts have really blossomed : *yes*
* Your pillow faces south when you sleep : *no*
* Your urine is a dull yellow in colour : *no*
* If you hang your wedding ring over your belly, it moves from side to side : *haven't done it*
* If you add your age at the time of conception and the number for the month you conceived the number is odd : *yes*


7 yes in each... errm... i think as i get larger, i would be able to answer some of the questions better, and once i hear LO's heartbeat...


----------



## sparkswillfly

It's a boy if:

* You didn't experience morning sickness in early pregnancy true
* Your baby's heart rate is less than 140 beats per minute no idea
* You are carrying the extra weight out in front true
* Your belly looks like a basketball true
* Your areola have darkened considerably true
* You are carrying low true
* You are craving salty or sour foods false
* You are craving protein - meats and cheese cheese false
* Your feet are colder than they were before pregnancy true
* The hair on your legs has grown faster during pregnancy true
* Your hands are very dry true
* Your pillow faces north when you sleep false
* Dad-to-be is gaining weight too true
* Pregnancy has you looking better than ever who knows
* Your urine is a bright yellow in colour false
* Your nose is spreading false
* If you hang your wedding ring over your belly, it moves in circles dont have a wedding ring yet!
* You are having headaches false
* You add your age at the time of conception and the number for the month you conceived the number is even true

It's a girl if:

* You had morning sickness early in pregnancy false
* Your baby's heart rate is at least 140 beats per minute dont know
* You are carrying the weight in your hips and rear false
* Your left breast is larger than your right breast false
* Your hair gets red highlights my hairs not natural!
* You are carrying high false
* Your belly looks like a watermelon false
* You crave sweets true
* You crave fruit true
* You crave orange juice false
* You don't look quite as good as normal during pregnancy who knows
* You are moodier than usual during pregnancy false
* Your face breaks out more than usual true
* You refuse to eat the heel of a loaf of bread never did
* Your breasts have really blossomed! true
* Your pillow faces south when you sleep false
* Your urine is a dull yellow in colour false
* If you hang your wedding ring over your belly, it moves from side to side
* If you add your age at the time of conception and the number for the month you conceived the number is odd false

Definitely more for boy than girl. Im 100% convinced its a boy anyway. Only two weeks till we find out.


----------

